# My 1st Custom Turned Pen , and It's a Beauty



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

To bad I didnt turn it myself . :rotfl:

Tortuga sent it to me as a gift and I'm Stoked . 


Thank You so so much for this Pen , I Love it. 



Pics to come Tomorrow so I can show it off .


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL.. It ain't a 'gift', Marko...it's a 'thank you' to one of the 'good guys' for stepping up and helping out MTStringer/Mike..who stepped up and helped ME by taking on a project for one of my favorite grandkids...who have stepped up and helped ME over the years.

It's just 'Karma' paying a visit all around.....

Enjoy...and thanks very much for your help...

Jim....:cheers:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Pics pics pics


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

^^ x2  pics pics pics


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

You got one from the master.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

bill said:


> Pics pics pics





WildThings said:


> ^^ x2 pics pics pics


I got it , I got it ,

Just been so busy , Gonna give it my best to get the pics today .


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Pics are on the way today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

tease.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> tease.


:biggrin:


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Yep, that is a pretty one indeed.


----------

